# Unterstützung bei Programmieraufgabe gegen Bezahlung



## Leonora (17. Feb 2018)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte etwas Unterstützung bei einer Programmieraufgabe. 
Ich habe schon einen Teil programmiert und komme nun nicht mehr weiter und bräuchte daher für den Rest schnelle Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Robat (17. Feb 2018)

Dann stell deine Frage doch hier


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Feb 2018)

Oder PN.


----------



## Rusticus1999 (8. Mrz 2018)

Damit wir helfen können musst du uns schon was geben.


----------

